# Hound Ears, please help!



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I sure hope that there is a houndsman on this site that can help us. We got two hounds that came with chronic ear infections... The poor ol dogs are still shaking their ears after two rounds of antibiotic drops and one round of a different medicine. The vet checked them and said one dog has a bacterial infection and the other dog has both yeast and bacteria. Is there anything that will cure this? Years ago I heard of something called ear canker powder and it was supposed to be a top notch remedy. Now that we need it I can't find it, of course. So anybody out there know of something that will help? Thanks in advance.
We have used so much medicine that dog number 1 has very sore ears and we have had to discontinue treatment to let her ears rest. The vet gave me a formula for ear cleaner, but we haven't been able to use it yet. It has alcohol and peroxide in it, so....


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

What are you feeding them, my house dog had terrible ear trouble with a certain brand of food!


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't know what they were on before coming here, but now they are on 22 percent protein as **** season is just getting started. I would need to look at the bag again to see what is in it.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a problem similar with my dog. I sprayed colloidal silver in his ears everyday for a week or so. I helps better than anything I have tried.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome to hound ownership!!! The vet should give you something without alcohol in it as they will sting them really bad. Once you get it under control, cleaning ears will have to be done at least once a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree that diet _can_ be a cause of ear/skin infections in dogs. Hounds are notorious for ear issues and finding just the right cure can be frustrating. Corn is an ingredient that often irritates those dogs who cannot handle it.

I am a self-appointed spokesperson for Nu Stock http://www.nustock.com/
While this is a simple ingredient product, having only three, it has worked absolute miracles on my dogs and goats.

It shrunk skin growths on my English Bulldog to the point that they are almost unable to be seen. It keeps the underside of his corkscrew tail dry and free of infection which is a common place in Bulldogs to get skin issues.

My Pug was scratching and itching her rump area due to seasonal allergies and lost an incredible amount of hair. Nu Stock stopped the itching and the hair is grown back as if it had never been missing.

On my one goat, I struggled to heal a sore/wound on the lower leg where the hoof meets the leg. Nothing worked until this product. It was completely healed and has stayed that way in short order.

I checked the tube and found that is is recommended for ear issues in dogs. It is applied into the ear canal for three consecutive days and then as needed, if required.

Have a look at their website and read the testimonials. I was such a skeptic when I read them and thought that it couldn't possibly be true...until I tried it! It really is a miracle in a tube.

Should you decide to try it, I can suggest a way to get the product out of the tube and into the dogs ear easily. The product is a thick cream and the tube needs to be massaged to incorporate and blend the ingredients. Once you're done with that, I've found that a syringe (without needle) held against the tube opening, makes it simple to draw the product right into the syringe and you can apply it into the ear very easily. You want to get it down as deep as possible into the ear and the syringe makes it very easy.

I have no association with this company or product, but swear by the benefits that I have personally found to be cured with little effort. I just can't say enough good things about this product.

Now I'm off my soap box. Good luck with your dogs ears.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Parrotman! DH and I are checking it out.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I had a lab with reoccurring yeast infections in her ears. I used the OTC cream for vaginal yeast infections from the pharmacy. It was much cheap than going to the vet all the time.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Feed them corn free food.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Better yet try a cleansing diet of just Raw meat and bones for a while and see if that helps...(we had 2 dogs in a row with bad, feet swelled up like oranges, allergies and constant yeast infections, and found out he had food allergies- he was fine, no meds, on beef and brown rice kibble for years and years)....
There are links at Dog forums around raw diet (its pretty simple if you have animals to feed to them.... like ****)....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

www.dogfoodanalysis.com

Since your have 'working' dogs, look at the 5 star foods.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I feed mine Victor dog food. They can ship directly to your door. Corn,wheat, soy, and gluten free. http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## jenran (Nov 9, 2013)

I joined your forum just so I could post on your thread. Our dog suffered for years with ear problems and we had him on all kinds of meds. A friend of ours gave us a recipe for Purple Power Solution and we have used it ever since. 



> "Purple Power Ear Solution"
> 
> 16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol
> 4 tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
> ...


There are lots of articles online that you could google that could probably explain the science behind it better than I can. This stuff works so good that I use it on ear problems on my calves. 

Jennifer


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I rub Monistat in the ears.


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

Goto the local feed store and say my hounds have ear problems something awful what do I do? And they something like take this and smear it on every so often for so long and problem solved!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Just wanted to check back and see how your problem is going. Hopefully, the ears are cured and the dogs are comfortable and back to normal.


----------



## CenTexJenn (Nov 25, 2013)

I just wanted to put in a vote for a corn-free diet! I've seen dogs with all sorts of problems and every time getting them off of foods with corn in them at least helped the problem somewhat if not outright solved it. IMO, going corn-free can never be WRONG so it's worth a try!


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I was curious as to the advice on this as my English Mastiff Tank has the same problem. We've tried the solutions of apple cider vinegar and water to clean his ears but he still does the head shaking. We already feed a grain free lamb & brown rice formula. I think I may try the yeast infection cream (monistat or sum such) and see what that does.


----------



## CenTexJenn (Nov 25, 2013)

I honestly can't see how using a woman's yeast cream could HARM them so why not give it a try?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

First, make sure to diagnose between mites and yeast. The yeast stuff for women,really helps,gob it in there and grab the ear base outside and massage it in. The yeast meds if put in thick enough will smother mites.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Probably the most important thing you can do is clean the ears thoroughly, and often. You put antibiotics into an ear overwhelmed with a lot of crud/bacteria, and the antibiotic isn't going to do the job. You have to have a clean ear to get any good out of it.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Got the hounds off feed with corn. I don't notice as much head shaking. I am having a little problem with the Gentian Violet Solution, the lady at the pharmacy at Wall Mart had no idea what I was looking for! LOL I will call a pharmacy that has been around forever and I'll bet they will have just what I am looking for. Hey, they mixed up a formula I needed when curing a rattle snake hide, so I'll bet they will have what I need. I just tried Wall Mart because I was in there and thought maybe just maybe... I'll let you know how this works.


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

Ultimately, if it is a yeast infection, any STARCH will feed the yeast. Kibbles are made with starch, whether grain free or not (usually potato or sweet potato is used instead). Therefore, a grain/starch-free raw diet would be in order. Also, you can do an ear wash made with distilled white vinegar and water. Antibiotics/antimicrobials will only cure the problem for the short term but if the dogs have a systemic yeast infection then those high starch diets will continue to feed it and the infections will come back. Also, the bacteria is often secondary to the yeast, not a primary problem, so treat the yeast.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This whole family of dyes have mutagenic and carcinogenic side effects; one side effect of GV is necrosis in skin folds. It can stain skin like a tattoo and is so pervasively permanent that folks have shied away from its use on their own. Better things came along.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Have you tried Zymox+? We've had good results with it. Jeffers and the other pet med places carry it.


----------

